# Anyone growing Heavyweight Fruit Punch?



## ZoBudd (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm about a month in with mine. Looking for some comparisons to see how she's doing.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 13, 2013)

Never heard of it. Who's it from?


----------



## ZoBudd (Dec 21, 2013)

i got it through Herbie's. Heavyweight seed company.


----------



## Ringsixty (Dec 21, 2013)

Just got that strain. But, no going to grow it for a bit. Like to see a pic of yours.


----------



## CDERR21 (Jan 6, 2014)

I ordered heavyweight fruit punch from herbies as well. Didn't have any luck with any freebies unfortunately. But have a nice lady going, this pic is apx. 25 days from seed. T5 sun system. FF OF SOIL. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Jballs123 (Jan 23, 2014)

Any chance you can update us on your grow? I'm really interested in Fruit Punch. Thanks


----------



## tango134 (Jan 23, 2014)

yes I would like to see some updates as well my friend. be safe, be cool


----------



## hvydutyfruty (Jan 23, 2014)

So the fruit punch pictured above is now 7 weeks old from seed. I also have a Barney's liberty haze germed at the same time. Two weeks ago I germed one more of both fruit punch and liberty haze, as well as two free seeds, regular skunk x Kerala. All pictured in three gal pots. This is my first grow and am impressed with the fluidity of everything so far. Please pass along any advice, aside from turning my lights off when taking photos!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mc130p (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm growing Liberty Haze right now as well I'd post a pic, but I don't want to hijack your thread.... good luck!


----------



## halcs (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey there people.

I ordered 5 heavyweight fruit punch fem and a bunch of others from herbies on the 18-jan-2014 and received them on the 22-jan-14.
Was impressed at the speed as i live in new zealand.

I decided I would only use 2 at the moment and save 3 for later in the year. Using tissue paper and water i germinated on a plate in the dark temp around 24[FONT=arial, sans-serif]°c for 2 days until there roots were about 15 mm.[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Transplanted into seed raising mix let them start and get rid of there shell. 

First pictuer of one them 9- feb-2014 [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]

This one was by far bigger at the start and i really have only taken pictures of her.

next is 13-feb-2014 has grown a lot in few days. she is middle plant [/FONT]

I transplanted into soil used for strawberrys and bigger pot.
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]
Now only just taken some more pics today 20-feb-14 and here they are [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]
and [/FONT]

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]
I'll keep people updated, time to change pot size again i grow my plants in veg until they are about 800mm to 1200mm using no ferts just rain water 1 x 400 M/H during night time for 9 hours and during the day they stay out side to use the suns rays.

This will be a mother for clones. when she is about a metre Ill be able to cut 30-50 clones per week. Ive used this simple veg method for years and it works great. 
[/FONT]


----------



## hvydutyfruty (Feb 19, 2014)

How is your fruit punch doing? Its been a while, anxious to see . I started mine around the same time


----------



## aznasasn (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow nice i ordered mine from herbies and shoild have them tomorrow or next day. This is my first grow using a 400 hps and a 2 40 watt cfls. I have fox farms happy frog and ocean forest with some flora nova grow and bloom nutes. I tried growing using some bag seeds and they always turn yellow and brittle and end up dying can someone pleaae help me w what are the best methods you have used personally w this strain cause i dont want to mess up again. Any help is much appreciated starting w best way to germ and which soil to use. Thanks guys and smoke on


----------



## TheJaspMan (Feb 20, 2014)

CDERR21 said:


> I ordered heavyweight fruit punch from herbies as well. Didn't have any luck with any freebies unfortunately. But have a nice lady going, this pic is apx. 25 days from seed. T5 sun system. FF OF SOIL.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Rollitup mobile app


For size comparison is the opening about the size of a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## halcs (Feb 25, 2014)

I germ rough compared to what ive read others do but ive had 100% sucsess from all herbies seeds, i use 2 x plys of toilet paper or 1 x ply handytowel paper on a plate with water soaked through, i place seeds then layer another handy towel paper over top and wet. leave in dark warm place for a day or 2, checking only to make sure its wet still, i dont check seeds till 48 hours normally then if sprouted i place in seed raising mix about 5 mm from top of soil, with its little root sprout facing down. 

i can germ one and take pics if you want?


----------



## madagaskar (Feb 28, 2014)

CDERR21 said:


> I ordered heavyweight fruit punch from herbies as well. Didn't have any luck with any freebies unfortunately. But have a nice lady going, this pic is apx. 25 days from seed. T5 sun system. FF OF SOIL.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Rollitup mobile app


Fine, i am also do it before.. Natural...


----------



## hvydutyfruty (Feb 28, 2014)

TheJaspMan said:


> For size comparison is the opening about the size of a 5 gallon bucket?


 the picture is actually in a one gal. I have new pictures. A LOT has happened since my first post! The picture shows the same plant pictured before in the back left. It now sits an a 6 gal bucket. Its a mommy. Just stated experimenting with clones. This is my first grow so everything is new to me. Also HW fruitPUNCH in the foreground of photo right side.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hvydutyfruty (Feb 28, 2014)

To better answer your question jaspman the opening of the one gal pot is 10 inches.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hvydutyfruty (Feb 28, 2014)

madagaskar said:


> Fine, i am also do it before.. Natural...


?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TheJaspMan (Mar 1, 2014)

hvydutyfruty said:


> To better answer your question jaspman the opening of the one gal pot is 10 inches.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Rollitup mobile app


Got it. Thanks. I just switch my cycle on Monday. I use vertical lighting, so I'm interested in comparing the looks.


----------



## applejohnny (Mar 24, 2014)

Germinated 4 seeds Heavyweight fruit punch on 3/17 to grow under 400w MH/HPS. So i'm very interested to follow (revive) this thread.


----------



## hvydutyfruty (Apr 24, 2014)

Day 43 flower. Heavy weight fruit punch.smells fantastic. Trics are effing bonkers. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hvydutyfruty (Apr 24, 2014)

Also have a couple skunk / Kerala and barney's liberty haze. The haze is trained in a six gal bucket and looks healthy however it seems stunted. There are a gazillion nodes but flowers seem thin. Maybe its a late bloomer? First three pictures are liberty haze second few are skunk. Skunk is not very frosty, im also concerned about the nitrogen intake of one due to its pale/yellow tint. Any tips or ideas are welcome. This is my first grow im very happy so far, and still curious.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Figgy (Apr 25, 2014)

Hvydutyfruty, I have 3 HWFP going right now, and getting ready to flip. What's the stretch like on these? Mine are currently 15, 16, and 17" tall, and I don't want to miss on weight by flipping too soon, or have them get too tall for my 600. Here are mine from last night. Also, how many days from seed until flower?


----------



## hvydutyfruty (Apr 26, 2014)

The fruit punch was put in a wet paper towel 111 days ago today. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Figgy (Apr 26, 2014)

How much did they stretch?


----------



## hvydutyfruty (Apr 26, 2014)

I dont really have anything to compare the stretch to. It stretched approximately 35 % of its height when I flipped. I have a six foot tent and im hesitant to put any flowers under direct light due to burn. Im running a 1000 watt hps with no glass shroud. So im not cooling as efficiently as I could. You can control stretch by getting your light close to the veg, I didnt have that ability due to equipment.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Figgy (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow. Short stretch for a strongly sativa dominant strain. I flipped mine last night, but now think it may have been a bad move. I really thought these would double during flowering. Did you also veg under the HPS?


----------



## hvydutyfruty (Apr 26, 2014)

I did veg under hps which was maybe an inexperienced move but it's my first go so I'm constantly making adjustments. I mentioned 111 days from seed and they're 44 days into flower now so I flipped at apx. 70 days from seed. Your girls look nice . where did you get your beans?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Figgy (Apr 26, 2014)

Got the HWFP from Herbies. I vegged under an Ushio opti-blue 600w, and fliwering under their opti-red hps. I flipped mine at 43 days from seed.

Yours looks like a tall girl. Wish I had a 1k...

Edit: I'm guessing yours didn't stretch a lit during flower due to the hps and height during veg. I might still have a good stretch after all.


----------



## hvydutyfruty (Apr 27, 2014)

Your totally right. Especially due to their squat height now. My girls were def taller and were not going through a light intensity Chang like your will. You should see some serious growth. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 2sides2me (May 7, 2014)

Just starting to harvest two of these feminized beauties:

- 5 gallon DWC 
- Fluorescent only for 5 weeks of veg (lights kept at 6-12 inches from tops
- 600W HPS (Digilume ballast, Ushio Super HPS bulb) for flower - 12-18 inches from tops
- 55 days of flower - harvesting now - one of them needs another 3 days or so to finish up.
- Advanced Nutrients Sensi w/Grandmaster nute program, plus Great White and Hygrozyme
- both plants topped
- 4x3 grow area (small closet)
- temps 75-85 degrees, occasionally higher (ventilation and heat control are unfortunate side effects of the grow environment constraints (power limitations, ventilation challenges, heat), humidity has ranged from 35-50%.

Observations: I almost lost one of these to root rot about 3-4 weeks into flower, but saved it with some judicious cleaning of the environment (bucket, rinsed roots, and some Hygrozyme and Great White got some new root growth), however yield was impacted during the recovery, as expected.

Heavy trichome production - just touching these frosty nugs leaves my fingers sticky through several heavy washes. Yield looks to be 200 grams (wet and trimmed) from the plant with root issues - the second one has some monster tops (12-14 inches x 3), so I'm expecting 300-350 grams (wet and trimmed).

Overall, I expect ~5 ounces of sweetness from both plants after cure. No smoke report yet, but will post once I get a taste.

The buds look amazing - lighter and more airy, easy to trim, and literally look like they were rolled in sugar. I'll post some pics..


----------



## Figgy (May 7, 2014)

2sides2me, sounds like a successful run even with the troubled plant. Please post some pics at stages of growth. I'm curious to compare mine. Currently on day 13 of flower. Here's a link to my journal:

rollitup.org/t/first-grow-heavyweight-fruit-punch.814926/ 

Post any tips you have in there if you have time. I would also love to hear a detailed smoke report.


----------



## 2sides2me (May 7, 2014)

Pics!


----------



## 2sides2me (May 7, 2014)

Figgy said:


> 2sides2me, sounds like a successful run even with the troubled plant. Please post some pics at stages of growth. I'm curious to compare mine. Currently on day 13 of flower. Here's a link to my journal:
> 
> rollitup.org/t/first-grow-heavyweight-fruit-punch.814926/
> 
> Post any tips you have in there if you have time. I would also love to hear a detailed smoke report.


Those look really good - I'm assuming you topped or FIMmed them? I'll post an early smoke report by the end of the weekend, even though they won't be cured by then, but at least I can get a taste.

I flushed with AN Final Phase in my hydro setup, followed by another water change after 24 hours, with the full flush lasting 7 days - a mix of spring and distilled water only.

Expecting a smooth smoke, but will know for sure in a few days.. good luck with the rest of the grow - I'll be following to see how they turn out, as I'm interested to see what you get for yields.


----------



## Figgy (May 7, 2014)

2sides2me said:


> Those look really good - I'm assuming you topped or FIMmed them? I'll post an early smoke report by the end of the weekend, even though they won't be cured by then, but at least I can get a taste.
> 
> I flushed with AN Final Phase in my hydro setup, followed by another water change after 24 hours, with the full flush lasting 7 days - a mix of spring and distilled water only.
> 
> Expecting a smooth smoke, but will know for sure in a few days.. good luck with the rest of the grow - I'll be following to see how they turn out, as I'm interested to see what you get for yields.


Sounds good. Looking forward to the report!


----------



## hvydutyfruty (May 13, 2014)

I harvested my ladies due to an onslaught of spider mites. I was able to get most of the b.s. off of my leaves and buds but there are still remains of lots of mites. I thought I would try water curing as that takes any material off the flowers including bug carcasses. I can only find a few posts regarding water curing but they both provide the same info and the process, to me, makes perfect sense. I purchased distilled water to cure a portion of my crop to see whats it is all about. I am sacrificing visual appeal and smell , however im not trying to make money off of my buds, trying to put them to good use! I have decided to air dry the majority of my crop for safety sake. I have never water cured and their is always potential for disaster. Couple pictures of the drying room. And a close up of the heavyweight fruit punch.


----------



## cflgrow1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello im new to this, follow me on instagram cflgrow
Im also growing Heavy Weight Fruit Punch.


----------



## Meast21 (Oct 18, 2014)

2sides2me said:


> Pics!View attachment 3147519View attachment 3147519 View attachment 3147520


You should be getting more than 5oz's in that space per grow (every 3 months) Grow one plant and top and scrog, you should get about 10 oz's per grow or every 3 months.


----------



## halcs (Nov 17, 2014)

so i havent had access to internet as i had temporary moved, but are on my 3rd grow of heavy weight fruit punch, and 1st grow of ripper toxic (these are going fantastic). Fruitpunch are beautiful smelling, very intense high ,(reminds me of bubble hash high) , smooth smoke. theyre 4.5 weeks in flower, but i had them out side vegetating and have been battling mites now, pics of them in bath brushing mites off. They have actually had a hard life this round, many problems with new room, work and mites, but ill do a journal next round.

they are under 2x 600 watt hps


----------



## halcs (Nov 22, 2014)

starting to get on top of mites.

Heaavyweight is 2 weeks from her funeral


----------



## jwizzle22 (Jan 23, 2015)

Just got in some fruit punch and trying to see what the best soil is for it??? Any suggestions I have a 400 w metal halide for veg n a 400 w hps for flower plus 3 100 w CFL bulbs... any suggestions


----------



## Figgy (Jan 24, 2015)

jwizzle22 said:


> Just got in some fruit punch and trying to see what the best soil is for it??? Any suggestions I have a 400 w metal halide for veg n a 400 w hps for flower plus 3 100 w CFL bulbs... any suggestions


Soil is all personal. If you're using organic nutes, then you want some organic soil like Roots, Ocean Forest, etc. With salt based ferts you can use anything really. I use sunshine #4 advanced with Jacks Citrus FeED. The Fruit Punch are strong plants. You should be ok with any media.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 11, 2015)

So growers of the Fruit Punch what is the consensus? Is she one to keep in the stable?


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 11, 2015)

I was 


BeastGrow said:


> So growers of the Fruit Punch what is the consensus? Is she one to keep in the stable?


i was wondering this myself, normally grows get pictures all the way through but this one just stopped at the vegetative stage. Hopefully it packed a punch to these guys cus I had some questions about obtaining the seeds and the ease of that.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 11, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> I was
> 
> i was wondering this myself, normally grows get pictures all the way through but this one just stopped at the vegetative stage. Hopefully it packed a punch to these guys cus I had some questions about obtaining the seeds and the ease of that.


getting seeds is easy.. chicago customs an be pretty good at catching them so make sure to get teh guarantee and they will reship them. customs either seizes the package or removes the seeds and sends the soveneir. that being said.. I would use Attitude seeds or Herbiespicknmix

i would highly suggest Female Seeds C99 if you are new to growing


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 11, 2015)

Im guessing this souvenier is somethin like a shirt or a necklace?? Having never ordered, something I could presume to find? Ive looked at a few sites here and there but their popular seeds are often sold out due to the powerful genetics. Barney's or Flying Dutchman to give examples. Id do a mix but i love knowing what seed I have because the plant gets me high but i rely on a stable high for night often. Many say oh dont worry about the strains or names.
Not the point: its the indica genetics I find more appealing thats all. A better benefit for myself. 


Im not necessarily new to growimg but when all of that stuff regarding beaucoup nutes and fancy dirt, I kinda put that out of my mind. Can't say I haven't looked in one of those grow stores that sells that stuff but seems unnecessary unless I have a bigger budget to work with along with the product mode of distribution. That is Id rather spend a little on myself, grow something wonderful by myself and then grow a bit more each time until I can't find myself growing anymore.
My preference is indicas but im not. Rejecting sativas. They just tend to
Grow large but take a lot of time.
Takes a bit of give and take.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 11, 2015)

BeastGrow said:


> So growers of the Fruit Punch what is the consensus? Is she one to keep in the stable?


Depends on what else is in there. If you want a good sativa leaning quick finisher then yes. There is a haze pheno that is straight fuel. There is also a sweet skunk pheno if you want a nice old school tasting strain though. They are both big trich coated monsters.


----------



## Riveryder (Jun 16, 2015)

Have 2 outdoors that are about 1 week from flowering. Have never seen a strain with nodes this close together. With luck should produce heavily.


----------



## guardiangk (Nov 16, 2015)

I have one of these in veg. Its about a foot tall with good sold structure and plenty of tops. Will change to flower in about a week.

VERY bushy.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 16, 2015)

guardiangk said:


> I have one of these in veg. Its about a foot tall with good sold structure and plenty of tops. Will change to flower in about a week.
> 
> VERY bushy.
> 
> View attachment 3544012 View attachment 3544014


She's a good one!


----------



## greggersls13 (Apr 18, 2016)

I have done a full run off fruit punch an it is the bomb super potent got like just over 4oz a plant really stinky a great strain an can Handel its nutrients very well a short veg on this 1 tho or it just ends up all over the place


----------



## britt5689 (May 2, 2016)

greggersls13 said:


> I have done a full run off fruit punch an it is the bomb super potent got like just over 4oz a plant really stinky a great strain an can Handel its nutrients very well a short veg on this 1 tho or it just ends up all over the place


Awesome this is good to hear! My fruit punch should be ready for harvest around June 10th and I can't wait, it's my first grow and they're both about 4 feet tall now and are absolute monsters.


----------



## Figgy (May 2, 2016)

britt5689 said:


> Awesome this is good to hear! My fruit punch should be ready for harvest around June 10th and I can't wait, it's my first grow and they're both about 4 feet tall now and are absolute monsters.


Watch for balls. They tend to throw a couple during flower.


----------



## Magic M (Oct 30, 2016)

BeastGrow said:


> So growers of the Fruit Punch what is the consensus? Is she one to keep in the stable?


i love my Fruit punch this girl is 5 weeks in grown in a living organic .


----------



## Worcester (Nov 29, 2016)

Magic M said:


> i love my Fruit punch this girl is 5 weeks in grown in a living organic .


Where can I find these beans? Attitude is on back order and have been for a while...


----------



## Magic M (Dec 3, 2016)

Worcester said:


> Where can I find these beans? Attitude is on back order and have been for a while...


I got mine from Herbies, also got some heavyweight strawberry cake as freebies that are looking very promising


----------



## Worcester (Dec 3, 2016)

Magic M said:


> I got mine from Herbies, also got some heavyweight strawberry cake as freebies that are looking very promising


Thank you.. My addiction says gettum..I hope Herbies don't give me cooties..


----------



## jane621 (Jun 12, 2017)

learned something


----------

